# Hazy swollen eye



## minimice (Nov 7, 2018)

Hi.

My little mouse, Banana, is about six months old.

Today I noticed that she has a hazy eye. It's a little swollen, a bit bigger than the other. She has been feeding well and has been walking around the cage.

I do not see any external injuries, but I know she and her sister do barbering.

What worries me the most is the small swelling.

Can anyone help me? I have no vet for mice nearby.

Can eye drops help? Any ideas are welcome.

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

For now, not knowing the cause of the swelling, I'd take her away from her sister and put her into a recovery tank. Paper towels as substrate, food dish, water bottle, and a place to hide. Keep it clean and minimal so she isn't stressed out. It could potentially be due to a recently developed food or bedding allergy. Is she scratching at her eye? Have you noticed her sister barbering around the eye/doing anything else to irritate it? Hopefully it won't be anything too serious!


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

I would separate her into a separate container and apply light neosporin to the area. Also make sure she does not have external parasites.


----------



## minimice (Nov 7, 2018)

Hello!
Thank you so much for your attention!

They live on chopped toilet paper. They do not have parasites and yes, they do barbering close to each other's eyes. It does not look like an allergy. It's dry.

I live in Brazil. The closest thing we have here is a bactracine ointment with neomycin. Would it really be to apply an ointment to the eyeball?

I also have an eye drop that has Tobramycin / Dexamethasone and thought it might be a good idea (although I do not know how to stop it in my hand to apply it).

What do you think?


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

I'd quarantine the mouse and wait a week. If the eye doesn't show improvement, I would apply bactracine ointment, which is used to cure eye bacteria, gently to the eye area. I would avoid drops as the liquid will probably freak the mouse out and clean himself.


----------



## minimice (Nov 7, 2018)

I have some photos. The one with the red plate is when she was all right.
All others are from this afternoon.
Thanks for the support.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

She's very cute! Wishing for a speedy recovery for her.


----------



## minimice (Nov 7, 2018)

Yes, she is. Thank you!


----------

